
Everyone Knows America Lost Afghanistan Long Ago - chmaynard
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/12/16/everyone-knows-america-lost-afghanistan-long-ago/
======
notlukesky
[https://www.moonofalabama.org/2017/11/turning-the-corner-
in-...](https://www.moonofalabama.org/2017/11/turning-the-corner-in-
afghanistan.html)

-

The Friedman Unit, or simply Friedman,[1] is a tongue-in-cheek neologism. One
Friedman Unit is equal to six months,[2] specifically the "next six months", a
period repeatedly declared by New York Times columnist Thomas Friedman to be
the most critical of the then-ongoing Iraq War[3] even though such
pronouncements extended back over two and a half years.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedman_Unit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedman_Unit)

------
simonblack
"There's light at the end of the tunnel!"

Oops, sorry. That was the story from the Vietnam War. (And we all remember how
that one finished up. Don't we, children?)

Same shit, different war.

------
bediger4000
What did we get for our $X TRILLIONS of dollars?

